# Dog won't eat breakfast



## Halfpass (29 July 2007)

I have a 20 month old lab who until recently has been having meat and mixer for breakfast and dinner. Just recently he has stopped eating his breakfast. I give it to him (and always have) about 6 am, I then walk him and go to work. Sometimes some of it is still there when I get in from work. He will then eat his dinner at about 6/7pm.
He is not off his food as he does eventually eat it and is his usual full of fun self. Do I need to worry?


----------



## gemmaw (29 July 2007)

I wouldnt worry if he seems himself, we dont recommend leaving him with it all day, maybe some mixer but not the meat, if he doesnt eat it when you put it down he mustnt be hungry and leaving it down will just teach him to boredom eat. If he is well in himself just give him 1 feed a day but dont be tempted to double the amount!!

He's reaching maturity so is probably finding he doesnt need as much any more! ;-)


----------



## Halfpass (29 July 2007)

Thanks for the reply. That was my initial thought but just thought i'd make sure. Can I substitue his breakfast with something else, parents used to feed wheetabix and milk to their dog for breakfast. Would this be ok?


----------



## gemmaw (29 July 2007)

Thats more of a puppy feed, might have a bit of a laxative effect too!! ;-/

If you want to stick to 2 feeds I'd cut the night time feed down by 1/3 and give him this in the morning. Ours only get fed once a day at night and they are fine but its totally up to you!! hope i helped!! ;-)


----------



## Halfpass (29 July 2007)

Hmm maybe not such a good idea then!!! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ErinDoig (29 July 2007)

My jack russel rarely eats her breakfast she usually doesnt eat a thing untill lunchtime. No idea why she just doesnt seem to be a 'morning dog'. Certainly builds up an appetite for the rest of the day though very greedy indeed, just something about breakfast time.


----------



## claire1976 (29 July 2007)

One of my dogs refuses to eat in a morning. However, I would always feed my dogs after exercise- not directly before. Have you tried walking him then offering his breakfast on return?
I would still recommend splitting meals into 2 a day - its far safer to feed large dogs 2 smaller meals rather than 1 large one.


----------



## Halfpass (30 July 2007)

Yep tried that this morning and he still doesn't want it!! He gobbles down his evening food which is the same so its not that he doesn't like it. How strange!!


----------



## kibob (30 July 2007)

I would second the advice already given.  Offer his breakfast after his morning walk, leave it down for 10-15 mins, if he hasn't eaten it then, take it away from him.  Don't worry about it too much, he will eat it if he is hungry


----------



## MurphysMinder (30 July 2007)

He is probably just needing less food as he matures, although that is unusual in a lab! Don't leave the food with him as others have said.  I would always feed a dog after exercise, just as you would a horse.  Its always better for them to be quiet after a meal to let them digest it.


----------



## echodomino (30 July 2007)

Perhaps half his dinner and give him half in the morning and half at night. All of our dogs except puppies, have only one meal at night time and none of ours have had any problems.

I'd also suggest that if you feed before a walk to leave him at least half and hour to an hour before exercising him. I know a lot of people who also leave it the same length of time if they feed after a walk.


----------



## Hemirjtm (1 August 2007)

Would you eat and then go for a run?  No?  Me neither!  I also wouldn't feed a dog 1 meal a day.  I know it's 'done' but we all know that it's better to eat a little and often (horses and dogs included!) 

Our Staff cross went off her feed for a while.  It turned out to be too hot for her to eat during the day.  Again, I know the weather hasn't been great for the Brits so far this year but it may be having an effect on him.  

We have learned that the best thing for our little girl is to leave biscuits down for her all day, not meat as this attracts flies and goes smelly.   Having said that, she regulates her intake, unlike Labs!!!

One other thing you could try is to put an egg into his feed.  That'll improve his coat too!  

Good luck - hope you find a solution soon.....


----------



## nona1 (7 August 2007)

dogs are not like horses.Little and often applies to herbivorous animals that would naturally be grazing for hours on end. 

Don't forget a dog is a carnivore. He is evolved to eat one big meal when he catches something (and carnivores in the wild rarely eat every day). So it is absolutely fine to just feed him once a day.


----------

